# bad weekend



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

ran over my riding buddy fri night ,while testing different clutch set up, proud to say he is doing as well as can be expected, as a 20lb dog is no match for a 700lb 4 wheeler


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sorry to hear that. he should pull through.
ive been ran over by 3 people on a honda foreman and i survived.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Poor guy. Glad to hear he's doing okay.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

man, that sucks....hope he feels better quick. Bet ya he's just LOVIN the attention though.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

he is back to feeling his oats, started putting the squirrels back up the trees mon afternoon , an fuzzing up at the dogs next door


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's great! I just happened to notice he's part of your list of mods/accessories. Cute!


----------



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

Sure glad he's ok. I had the terrible experience of running over our family pet years ago, unfortunately the result was not good.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Glad to see hes doing ok. Couple years ago I ran over my rotti with my snowmobile, good thing the snow was soft and lots of it, he just indented into the snow and came out the back end. Man did I feel terrible.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> sorry to hear that. he should pull through.
> ive been ran over by 3 people on a honda foreman and i survived.


Good thing it wasnt a Polaris...you might not be here today! haha. just jokes.


----------

